# UK Online Sales of Fish



## dean (5 May 2019)

How do you choose the supplier ? 
Is the delivery cost a big factor ?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goncalo Oliveira (4 Jul 2019)

I would like to know aswell


----------



## Jayefc1 (4 Jul 2019)

Personally I wouldn't buy on line I travel about an hour and a half to sweet Knowles aquatic in Staffordshire purely because there such good live stock you can see the quarantine tanks they wont sell for at least 2 weeks after arrival there fish are all quiet small so a good chance of them being young ones and there is never a dead fish in the tanks and so clean  and most of all there truly fish loving people that own the shop it's a old barn on a farm
Cheers
Jay


----------



## jameson_uk (5 Jul 2019)

Jayefc1 said:


> sweet Knowles aquatic in Staffordshire


You had my hopes up for a great LFS in Staffordshire.  Sweet Knowles is near Stratford (Warwickshire) and on my list to visit but just a little too far to be my local....  This is the one in a farm right?


----------



## Jayefc1 (5 Jul 2019)

Ahh sorry mate must have auto corrected and I didn't realise sorry yeah have to drive through sheet ducks and swans to get to it


----------



## dean (5 Jul 2019)

So back to question 



dean said:


> How do you choose the supplier ?
> Is the delivery cost a big factor ?!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mort (6 Jul 2019)

It's a hard question to answer as your going into buying the fish blind. I'd look for reviews and maybe try a small trial order if I was enclosed to order fish by post. The postage cost wouldn't be my first consideration as they should all be similar. The only real consideration I'd have was if they had something I really wanted but couldn't get locally, if it was just neon tetras or the like I don't see much sense in buying on the net.


----------

